# Staging on a tile roof.



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok, same project I meantioned in another post. It's a large Wyndam Resort on the ocean.

Mostly the work will be performed from 125' Boom lifts. However there are sections that are not accessible to the lifts. We are planning on erecting scaffolding which will mount into the wall to access the 7 story rise. Not sure if anybody has any alternative ideas when dealing with tiled roofs that might be slightly less extensive?

Thanks.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ummm.You are way out of my league


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Erecting seven stories of scaffolding is usually it's own trade here. The scaffold company would erect it. Not seeing what area ur trying to access how could one come up with a idea I don't know. besides really a person has to be on site to come up with a solution. I've seen guys do some amazing stuff over the years. Got a pic?


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

American Scaffolding is located in my neck of the woods. I've seen some interesting set ups around water towers and such.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

No big deal - just contact "richmond".


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

RH said:


> No big deal - just contact "richmond".


News flash invest invest in gram crackers


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

That's the plan, we're bidding out to scaffold companies and let them deal with the headache. It would be ideal for a swingstage but with the tile roof, that's out of the question.

Just wondering because occasionally you'll find someone that has a system in place that I hadn't considered before.

I don't have photos on this phone, ill try to get one up tomorrow.

As for whats-his-face, next time I need to bury my lifts in the sand, I'll call him up. Althou, if I duct taped two 40' extensions end to end..... Hmnnnn..


----------

